

Ten Years of Progress in Laptops - xvirk
http://geoff.greer.fm/2015/01/03/ten-years-of-progress-in-laptops/

======
informatimago
"The form factor is identical."

That's inadmissible! Humans have evolved in ten years, they've grown two more
fingers, a third arm with eyed antenaes which allow for easy lateral vision of
objects at arm-length, and we are now 200% bigger!

Apple! Adapt the damn form factor!

------
ghobs91
Looks like we've reached "peak laptop".

